

Stop cruel treatment of unused domains - boh
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEI2dG9HT1FQMWxpcjZtVDRQUWRsQ3c6MQ

======
JoeAltmaier
...and send me money! And 10 people will send you money! And forward this to
10 of your friends...

------
pavel_lishin
Yeah, I'm sure me owning the CannedGoat.com domain is just killing a small
business owner in Manitoba, just dying to sell his fine line of preserved goat
meat products.

------
tjmaxal
who is behind this? Who or what am I donating my hard earned domain to?

~~~
boh
Zach Klein: <http://www.crunchbase.com/person/zach-klein-3>

He's currently teaching a class in SVA. I guess this is a class project of
sorts. I think this is a great idea. I myself have a bunch of domains (for now
scrapped projects) just sitting around. Might be interesting to see if someone
can find a better use for them.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'd be more likely to donate if I knew more about him, about what he was going
to do with them, etc.

90% chance of him doing exactly what I'm doing with a couple of mine - sitting
on them, and doing nothing.

------
kbob
If it's for a class project, how about lending the domain? The student gets
full rights for 1 year, then it goes back to its owner. It's not like most
class projects produce lasting value either.

~~~
kbob
The student can still use it in his portfolio, just not at the original URL.

------
graceyang
I like this idea but would only do it if I could retain some rights to the
company!

I mean, I've been nursing the dream for all these years... I can't just let go
:)

